# Boardman Hybrid Team or Specialized Sirrus Comp 2013??? Please help.



## samh1 (10 Sep 2012)

Hello and good day to you all!

I'm a beginner to cycling, well I'm not a beginner as such I used to play about with bikes, dismantling and putting back together but that's a topic for another day.

To cut a long story short I am stuck between two bikes, both hybrids and both within the same sort of price range.

1) Chris Boardman Hybrid Team 2011/2012.... better looking then most but more importantly how does it compare to the other bike in contention? 750 from halfords

2) Specialized Sirrus Comp 2013..... New model with carbon forks. 800 everywhere!

I need to use the bike to cycle from ilford in east london to Shepherds bush in west london and back about 17 miles each way.

can someone please shed some light on this for me please..... P.S my heart says boardman!

Also if any suggestions for other bikes please feel free to post!

Thanks


----------



## grumpyoldgit (11 Sep 2012)

I tried a Sirrus comp,liked it that much ,i bought the Ltd in the next size down.


----------



## defy-one (11 Sep 2012)

Sam - your going east to west.
I go slough to the city. Meet you for a coffee one day in shepy bush.

Have ridden the spesh before. They are great bikes. Intetested to hear what folks make of the boarman hybrid


----------



## SquareDaff (11 Sep 2012)

The Boardman Hybrids are great to ride, easy to maintain and pretty much bomb proof. Can't compare against the Spesh though as unfortunately I've never ridden one.


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2012)

My mate bought a Boardman hybrid the day i got my bike approx 4 weeks ago its his 1st bike other than a cheapie mountain bike off flea bay he loves it and ive ridden it i must say it was a pleasure to ride apart from the straight handlebars lol


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2012)

I'd say go with your heart


----------



## Crosstrailer (11 Sep 2012)

Samh1

If you go to one of the Specialised concept stores (Covent Garden I guess would be most convenient for you but there is one in Ruislip and Kingston also) you can arrange for an extended test ride of the Sirrus, rather than the once round the car park that most bike stores offer. I would recommend this to make sure you have a correct fit and also that you and the Sirrus are suited.

I would ride both (don't know if Halfords will let you test ride) before making a decision as you are making a commitment and don't want to end up outing the bike in a couple of months because you don't like it or it isn't comfortable. After extensive research I went with Specialized and am more than pleased that I did so.

Don't go with your heart, make an informed decision whichever way you go.


----------



## vickster (11 Sep 2012)

Sam is a she - believe me, best to go with heart when it comes to bikes


----------



## BLUE(UK) (11 Sep 2012)

I have a Boardman team and enjoy my rides. I'll add that I am pleased with my choice and my rides are 30-40miles yet have only been riding 5 weeks.

...the bike flatters my fitness levels.


----------



## samh1 (12 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> Sam is a she - believe me, best to go with heart when it comes to bikes


Sam is a HE not a SHE but thats for the advice Vickster. 
Thank you all for your replies...I am getting mixed messages, still have not made an informed decision yet but CROSSTRAILER you may be right, I might just take a lengthy test ride of the specialized....

I just wanted to know in terms of components which would be the best value for money? and what has the better components?


----------



## samh1 (12 Sep 2012)

mark st1 said:


> My mate bought a Boardman hybrid the day i got my bike approx 4 weeks ago its his 1st bike other than a cheapie mountain bike off flea bay he loves it and ive ridden it i must say it was a pleasure to ride apart from the straight handlebars lol


What is the issue with the straight handlebars?


----------



## samh1 (12 Sep 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have a Boardman team and enjoy my rides. I'll add that I am pleased with my choice and my rides are 30-40miles yet have only been riding 5 weeks.
> 
> ...the bike flatters my fitness levels.


Have you had any issues with the chain set? its an FSA apparently the specialized has a better set....but the boardman is certainly a lighter bike even though the specialized used the new E5 frame...I guess the wheels on the boardman don't weigh as much?


----------



## samh1 (12 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> Sam is a she - believe me, best to go with heart when it comes to bikes


Sorry Vickster, only just realised my profile said i was a female! all changed now... the bike my heart is set on is the one on my profile pic.... what do you think?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (12 Sep 2012)

samh1 said:


> Have you had any issues with the chain set? its an FSA apparently the specialized has a better set....but the boardman is certainly a lighter bike even though the specialized used the new E5 frame...I guess the wheels on the boardman don't weigh as much?


 
No issues as of yet but then i've only done perhaps 4-500miles. I am quite a newbie back into cycling so I am no expert on bikes and which are better so perhaps better to take other peoples advice over mine although I have yet to pick faults with my Boardman Team.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Sep 2012)

Can't go too much wrong with either choice. Both are good reputable bikes. The only problem with the Boardman is the Halfords store where you buy it from. If you can trust them, or have a Local Bike Shop that can do any work instead, then there should be no problems.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (13 Sep 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Can't go too much wrong with either choice. Both are good reputable bikes. The only problem with the Boardman is the Halfords store where you buy it from. If you can trust them, or have a Local Bike Shop that can do any work instead, then there should be no problems.


 
I bought mine off eBay totally unused. I got it home and gave it a good going over(I am used to fixing my motorbikes) and all is good with mine and I will continue to maintain it since it will make my life easier to do the higher miles rides.


----------

